# pro's & Con's of .22 revolver for fun



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been looking at .22 revolver for plinking around for fun. i rented a Taurus MODEL 94 .22 L.R. REVOLVER and shoot it really well and i liked it alot. is there any other models that are under $400 that i should look at


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you like old single action cowboy guns or automatics try a Ruger.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll have to agree with Baldy. It seems Ruger has most of the bases covered for the .22lr(only exception would be a .22lr DA revolver which I would like Ruger to produce).


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The Ruger Single Six is an excellent revolver to use when introducing someone to handgun shooting. I have one and they are really nice, except when it comes to reloading. The one-at-a-time, loading-gate style revolver is just too much of a pain compared to a swing-out cylinder. 

I've been considering a Taurus 94 for a while now. They are well built revolvers and I think you could have a great time plinking with one. I have a H&R 939 .22LR, 9-shot revolver but the Taurus is built much better. OTOH, the 939 hasn't failed me yet. 

You could do a lot worse than the Taurus.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

The Ruger Single Six is a neat little package 2 cylinders, one lr and one mag. Practice and shoot cheap with the lr then switch out to the mag and it becomes a nice small game revolver. Try em all and see what fits you best.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the gun you want Viper. It's a Ruger MK-I or standard. It's a great little plinker and it will put a squirrel in the pot in a heart beat. I bought this one in 1978 and taught my kids to shoot with it. Now I am teaching my grandkids to shoot with it. I used to put it in my belt for squirrel and rabbits when I went hunting. It does a fine job.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have shot a Ruger Mk III and it was ok but not as much fun as Taurus 94 .22lr DA revolver. the smiths are nice but i think they are over priced for a .22 that is why i was looking at the Taurus.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

If you want a really inexpensive .22, check out the Heritage line. Alloy frames start at about $170. Steel frames start at a little over $200.
Most models come with both .22lr, and .22 mag cylinders.
They are Single action style, and have an unusual safety.
www.heritagemfg.com


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you can find one, the Ruger SP101 in 22lr is a nice little double action revolver. Also keep your eyes open for a good used S&W, to me they make the best.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> If you can find one, the Ruger SP101 in 22lr is a nice little double action revolver. Also keep your eyes open for a good used S&W, to me they make the best.


Agree with hberttmank.

I have the Taurus Tracker and really enjoy it. The only con I can think of with a revolver is that it takes a little longer to clean. I wish I had gotten a ruger or S&W for the action. The action on my Taurus is very stiff and not much fun to shoot in double action. I alway shoot it in single action but it's a lot of fun. The pro's, they never jam. All in all I think the revolver is more fun to shoot than the auto's. Now if I was told that I could only own one 22, I would pick an auto.


----------

